# Fat bike



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

anybody here ride a fat bike .
I am in Tranmere and bought one a few weeks ago .


----------



## fixedfixer (8 Nov 2016)

Yes, love it on beach up here in Aberdeenshire.


----------



## simon.r (8 Nov 2016)

Is @JohnClimber in your neck of the woods?


----------



## e-rider (8 Nov 2016)

unless you live near sand or snow there isn't much point


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2016)

e-rider said:


> unless you live near sand or snow there isn't much point



I would disagree, I am not the owner of one but it may be on the list. My eldest has one amongst his colection and it has done more miles than his others bikes this year. Sometimes you get fed up with the same old same old.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> I would disagree, I am not the owner of one but it may be on the list. My eldest has one amongst his colection and it has done more miles than his others bikes this year. Sometimes you get fed up with the same old same old.


X2 they are a ridiculous proposition, but sometimes you just have to say 'to hell with it!'

Lookalike they could be fun, are they any good at going up stairs?


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> X2 they are a ridiculous proposition, but sometimes you just have to say 'to hell with it!'
> 
> Lookalike they could be fun, are they any good at going up stairs?



You can ride across a ploughed field, or you can have a good workout riding alongside a less fast rider on a road bike. They are, shall we say different, but this 60 year old has not said no yet.


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

simon.r said:


> Is @JohnClimber in your neck of the woods?


Yea he is down this way , but not ridden with him , seen him on fat bike site, take it with a name like that he is pretty fast up hill


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

fixedfixer said:


> View attachment 150493
> Yes, love it on beach up here in Aberdeenshire.


Nice bike , is it a pugsley , I test rode an ICE CREAM TRUCK and it was my choice really , but the bank said NO


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

e-rider said:


> unless you live near sand or snow there isn't much point


They are very good on the moors as well , XC stuff is more fun really.


----------



## fixedfixer (8 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> Nice bike , is it a pugsley , I test rode an ICE CREAM TRUCK and it was my choice really , but the bank said NO


Charge Cooker. Great fun. Often bike a good few miles up the coast to Newburgh. Can be tricky if you get the tide wrong, Mr Trump doesn't like people nipping across his greens  despite right to roam


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> Yea he is down this way , but not ridden with him , seen him on fat bike site, take it with a name like that he is pretty fast up hill



Who me?
Yep I'm on the other side of the water, I had the first Salsa to the UK back in 2010, I've had an On One Fatty and now I have this beast





If you're not as fast as you think I am, Ive a fat bike mate over your way who I could hook you up with (as he needs a kick up the arse to get him out on his fat bike from time to time ;-) )

We quite often get a few out and about for a beach ride locally as well.





Plenty of empty beaches to you to ride in the area




Just remember to ALWAYS use dry lube for any riding on or near sand.


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Who me?
> Yep I'm on the other side of the water, I had the first Salsa to the UK back in 2010, I've had an On One Fatty and now I have this beast
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Barney , I have tried to get him out , think we are out on GFD, but he has not replied as yet.


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> Is that Barney , I have tried to get him out , think we are out on GFD, but he has not replied as yet.



Yeh, that's him.
I'll point him this way to name and shame him


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Yeh, that's him.
> I'll point him this way to name and shame him


Ha ha yea , if you fancy a ride let me know John .


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Nov 2016)

Got a few things planned over the next couple of weeks, next Fat Bike ride might be GFBD in North Wales and the bivi night ride before than on the Friday.
If you can't get Barney out or he cries off why not join us on Anglesey on Saturday the 3rd?


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

It's a massive journey for 12 miles.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Nov 2016)

How do these things perform on tarmac...are they sluggish compared to a standard MTB?

more importantly has anyone any experience of riding one on cobbles over a distance?


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> How do these things perform on tarmac...are they sluggish compared to a standard MTB?
> 
> more importantly has anyone any experience of riding one on cobbles over a distance?


If you get your tyre pressure right they are good over cobbles , they are slower than a standard MTB on road but not horrendous.


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Nov 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> How do these things perform on tarmac...are they sluggish compared to a standard MTB?
> 
> more importantly has anyone any experience of riding one on cobbles over a distance?



More smiles per miles than any other bike out there.
Yes they are a bit harder to work I run my 4.8" tyres on 100mm rims at just 6psi.
If will make you fitter and happier at the same time.


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (9 Nov 2016)

Love mine, it's brilliant fun. Grips like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Nov 2016)

Rode mates fatbikes a few times, beyond my good summer steed it's the only bike I've ridden that puts a smile on my face each time.

*One is a Genesis Caribou the other a Norco (cant remember model)

Need one in my collection but it's behind a dedicated CX/gravel machine on my to purchase list


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Nov 2016)

As the forum's self-appointed ebike correspondent, I'm bound to point out there are several e-fatbikes from the likes of KTM, Felt, Mondraker, Haibike, and Cube.

https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/Electric-Bikes-UK-Dealer/Haibike-xDuro-Fat-Six-RC-2016

https://www.cube.eu/uk/2017/e-bike-hardtail/nutrail-hybrid/cube-nutrail-hybrid-500-blackngreen-2017/


----------



## Crackle (9 Nov 2016)

My LBS was hiring them out but I never got round to getting one for the day, mainly because, without lobbing it in the car, it's fairly limited what I can do around here over and above what I can't do on a normal mtn bike. They look fun though.


----------



## Flyboy (9 Nov 2016)

They good to go on the beach new Brighton west Kirby then Wirral way ,


----------



## Motozulu (21 Dec 2016)

Just seen this. Am about to take the plunge once both my bikes are sold - looking at summat in carbon, tbh - though yours looks a cracker Flyboy.

As I have decided to go down to one bike then a fatty with good slack geom is ideal - can still blast the trails in the summer and the cheekies of Cannock won't be a no go zone in the winter - win/win.


----------



## Motozulu (24 Jan 2017)

Update - both bikes sold and fatty acquired, in the end I plumped for the On One Fatty Trail - reasoning being as this was going to be my one and only bike, I wanted a bit of a do it all - and boy, does this bike do it all!
All my preconceived ideas blown away in 4 rides so far - this thing climbs, where before I'd be doing the old 'slip/grip' on the Chief or Bird, now the same loose, gravelly, steep climbs that defeated me before I just stamp down and it pulls me up like an E-bike. It's not as quick obviously, but with the trail designed geom, it makes a bloody good job on singletrack too! I have never smiled so much on a bike in my life. Don't regret selling the other 2 one bit! And all for just over 1k!! well done On One - what a bike. 
Anyway, couple of pics, I've added a Hope seat clamp with the integrated dropper cable tidy and today swapped the black rim tape for Surly clown shoe orange - very pleased how it looks as well as it rides.


----------



## Motozulu (24 Jan 2017)

e-rider said:


> unless you live near sand or snow there isn't much point



Yes, righto


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Jan 2017)

Nice! Looks dead smart, I'd love to have a go on one.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jan 2017)

e-rider said:


> unless you live near sand or snow there isn't much point


snow, sand, trailer, tarmac and grass

funny how they work on all surfaces, just like most other bikes


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jan 2017)

Are they any good in the snow/ice? Good handling compared say to a fixie in the snow/ice?


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jan 2017)

Motozulu said:


> Update - both bikes sold and fatty acquired, in the end I plumped for the On One Fatty Trail - reasoning being as this was going to be my one and only bike, I wanted a bit of a do it all - and boy, does this bike do it all!
> All my preconceived ideas blown away in 4 rides so far - this thing climbs, where before I'd be doing the old 'slip/grip' on the Chief or Bird, now the same loose, gravelly, steep climbs that defeated me before I just stamp down and it pulls me up like an E-bike. It's not as quick obviously, but with the trail designed geom, it makes a bloody good job on singletrack too! I have never smiled so much on a bike in my life. Don't regret selling the other 2 one bit! And all for just over 1k!! well done On One - what a bike.
> Anyway, couple of pics, I've added a Hope seat clamp with the integrated dropper cable tidy and today swapped the black rim tape for Surly clown shoe orange - very pleased how it looks as well as it rides.
> 
> ...


That's lovely 
The orange just finishes it off nicely 
We hired fatties on holiday earlier this year (Norco Sasquatch and Specialized Fuse) 
Magic fun to ride


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jan 2017)

@Lonestar I've not fell off yet


----------



## Flyboy (24 Jan 2017)

Just done the DYFI winter warm up on my fatty , and nailed it


----------



## tribanjules (24 Jan 2017)

I love mine. Absolute blast on trails on cannock chase. Goes over and through anything.
keep clezr when i hit the water splashes


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2017)

I rode this last year ...superb bit of kit


----------



## Motozulu (24 Jan 2017)

It absolutely smashes the Cannock trails - don't even feel the roots and because of the hyooowwwge tyres and the slack geom, it flies down the descents! brilliant fun and as you say - watch out when it hits water! like a tsunami  Currently running tyre pressures at 9 front and 10 rear but feel I need to go a bit lower as it's still a tad 'bouncy'.

Can't wait for snow. Lonestar - fantastic photo's - that very first one I could look at that forever, Just the best fun I've ever had on a bike - I won't be going back to skinny - ever.


----------



## tribanjules (24 Jan 2017)

Motozulu said:


> It absolutely smashes the Cannock trails - don't even feel the roots and because of the hyooowwwge tyres and the slack geom, it flies down the descents! brilliant fun and as you say - watch out when it hits water! like a tsunami  Currently running tyre pressures at 9 front and 10 rear but feel I need to go a bit lower as it's still a tad 'bouncy'.
> 
> Can't wait for snow. Lonestar - fantastic photo's - that very first one I could look at that forever, Just the best fun I've ever had on a bike - I won't be going back to skinny - ever.



Ill keep my eyes peeled for you. I tend to do blue route on mine over towards katyn memorial then back to cafe


----------



## Motozulu (25 Jan 2017)

Mine is used as a full trail bike - exactly the same as the Bird or Chief - though we do have a run down to the caff at Katyn for a brew now and then (Riff Raff caff or Springslade caff to give it it's proper name), looking forward to the cheeky trails drying out a bit too as that is what we ride in the drier months. For now, having done the Dog and lower cliffs on the Fatty, it'll be the full Donkey next. The Bluto's are superb forks. I'll look out for you too. Which fatty have you got Triban?


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2017)

I can't help thinking my stable is missing a fat bike.......


----------



## Flyboy (25 Jan 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> I rode this last year ...superb bit of kit
> 
> 
> View attachment 334796


I want one , amazing


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2017)

I want Fat Bikes banned from this forum, twice today I have found myself looking at them for sale. I do not want to spend any more money along with there is not the space left on my bike wall.


----------



## Flyboy (25 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> I want Fat Bikes banned from this forum, twice today I have found myself looking at them for sale. I do not want to spend any more money along with there is not the space left on my bike wall.


You Defo need one . They change your riding for the better , a bit slower on fire roads etc etc , but come to life off road .


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2017)

Flyboy said:


> You Defo need one . They change your riding for the better , a bit slower on fire roads etc etc , but come to life off road .



My eldest has one I will book a few rides on his first, but I can feel it coming on.


----------



## Flyboy (25 Jan 2017)

Ps , the inner tubes weight like 2 lb each


----------



## tribanjules (2 Feb 2017)

Motozulu said:


> Mine is used as a full trail bike - exactly the same as the Bird or Chief - though we do have a run down to the caff at Katyn for a brew now and then (Riff Raff caff or Springslade caff to give it it's proper name), looking forward to the cheeky trails drying out a bit too as that is what we ride in the drier months. For now, having done the Dog and lower cliffs on the Fatty, it'll be the full Donkey next. The Bluto's are superb forks. I'll look out for you too. Which fatty have you got Triban?



Halfrauds fat bike ! Dexpite that its a fab ride. I usually have a black btwin helmet on.


----------



## fixedfixer (5 Feb 2017)

Decided to sell my Charge Cooker Maxi - pics in the 'For Sale' section. Enjoyed it but not using it that much.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Sep 2017)

Closest thing to a beach round here







First trip out on the new bike. Didn't take long to decide the following need changed -

1) Pedals, well duh
2) Brakes - mechanical disks while better than my CX bike are pretty hopeless at stopping this thing.
3) Drivetrain - it's a bit industrial, the clunking gear changes must have been terrifying the wildlife.

Any suggestions for the above?


----------

